# Lotus Exige S2



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Anyone got one, driven one, or ordered one? I'm testing one at the weekend. Can't wait!

What sort of servicing costs could one expect from a Lotus? B3VES?

Cheers

Dean


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> Anyone got one, driven one, or ordered one? I'm testing one at the weekend. Can't wait!
> 
> What sort of servicing costs could one expect from a Lotus? B3VES?
> 
> ...


The Exige S1 was a great (if not overpriced) track car. The S2 should be at least as good. Lotus servicing not the cheapest, but at least the Toyota lump should be 100% reliable and the dealer staff tend to know their product far better than say Audi!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> Anyone got one, driven one, or ordered one? I'm testing one at the weekend. Can't wait!
> 
> What sort of servicing costs could one expect from a Lotus? B3VES?
> 
> ...


No idea, sorry

Ask the dealer - I can almost guarantee more honesty than you'll get from any Audi stealer. I bought my Elise from Williams in Bristol - I've never dealt with a nicer bunch of people and that includes the after sales service.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

my mate has one, i'll ask him how much the servicing is


----------



## martin_read (May 13, 2002)

So, how did the test go ?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> my mate has one, i'll ask him how much the servicing is


my mates useless.. he says it hasnt had a service yet and he doesnt know :?


----------



## martin_read (May 13, 2002)

*laugh*

2,000 miles done in the elise in 2 1/2 weeks, hang around guys,
and I'll let you know what the servicing costs are :roll:

cheers

Martin, sunburnt head and arms, pasty body


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

A colleague of mine races an Exige - but the old model. He was driving the Chrome Orange one they had on Top Gear at Hethel last weekend- I'll see if he has any feedback.

His prior thoughts were he would stick with what he'd got as he's just had major engine mods so he has 200 BHP anyway - even though Lotus had offered him the new one for silly money as he is in the BRDC Championship.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

The S1 Exige was a track car that was road legal the S2 is a road car that is good on track. The old one came with 190 bhp as standard (as does the new one) but weighed about 150 kg less and offered more downforce.

The old ones are fragile as they use a K series engine that was originally designed as a 1.4 100bhp and is a 1.8 190 bhp in the Exige. But they are one of the best track day cars you can get. They get stinky hot in the summer so I'd recommend aircon in a new one.

New one is slower, but still very quick. Engine is bombproof but it is a very different proposition.


----------



## sam (May 7, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> What sort of servicing costs could one expect from a Lotus?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dean


Had the frist 'A' service on my S2 111S (K Series 160bhp) last month and it cost Â£298. More than I was expecting but can't remember what I paid to service the S1.

The 'A' service is the cheapest.

Sam


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

paulb said:


> New one is slower, but still very quick.


Faster around the track than the S1 though, right?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

b3ves said:


> paulb said:
> 
> 
> > New one is slower, but still very quick.
> ...


Depends which track.


----------



## sam (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > paulb said:
> ...


Depends which S1 and which S2 and how many mods on each (and how fat the drivers are)


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

sam said:


> Depends which S1 and which S2 and how many mods on each (and how fat the drivers are)


Talking about Exiges. The official line is that the S2 Exige is quicker round a track (Hethel) than the S1. The S1 came with 177 bhp as standard to meet emissions regulations but you rarely see one without the VHPD 192 conversion (which was a factory developed upgrade). I think the time quote comes from the 177 bhp version.

My gut feel is that a 192 bhp S1 (as they were meant to be) will be quicker than a 189 bhp S2 if they were both shod in Yoko A048R tyres (as the new one is as standard). The S1 is >150 kilos lighter (a 20% increase in power to weight ratio) and offers more downforce so should shine at a high speed circuit like Silverstone.

The S2 Exige is a fantastic car and I considered getting one. The problem is that it is still to extreme as an everyday 30k miles a year car (the Yoko tyres only last 4-6k miles and aren't cheap) and, for me, it isn't extreme enough to run as a toy.

Paul


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

paulb said:


> My gut feel is that a 192 bhp S1 (as they were meant to be) will be quicker than a 189 bhp S2 if they were both shod in Yoko A048R tyres (as the new one is as standard).


I'm trying to get hold of a set of Exige S2 wheels and tyres to fit to my 111R and will also be finding out exactly what the suspension tweaks are to see if I can have those too. Oh, and a sports exhaust


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Rob

The general consensus is that the OZ wheels/A048Rs generate too much grip for the normal suspension and can lead to problems at the limit of traction. Best to try and get Lotus Sport Suspension (LSS) or Nitrons fitted at the same time. Worth talking to Sinclaires in Romford...

Paul


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......thanks for the replies guys. The guy at Williams in Bristol never rang me back to arrange a drive :? Nevermind, maybe I'll try again this week. I guess they don't need to "try" and sell 'em after all the ravr reviews.

Dean


----------

